# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  نحوه شبکه کردن با Virtual Pc

## skh1300

سلام دوستان 
1-من یک ویندوز 7 و برنامه Virtual Pc نصب کردم  که در Virtual pc ویندوز XP را نصب کردم حالا می خوام این دو کامپیوتر را با هم شبکه کنم چگونه باید این کار را انجام بدم هر کاری می کنم شبکه نمیشن در ضمن من می خوام برنامه نویسی شبکه را انجام دهم ایا امکان پذیر هست یا خیر؟ می خوام ویندوز 7 یک کلاینت  و ویندوز xp  یک سرور باشد و فرضا از طریق سرور ، کلاینت را خاموش کنم.

2-اگه کسی نحوه آموزش شبکه در ویندوز 7 را داره هم برام بزاره

----------


## razeghi_loved

سلام
از نظر من اگر باشد این برنامه خیلی سرعت ویندوز رو پایین میاره اما اگر توجه کرده باشید در بیشتر 
آموزشگاه ها از Vmware استفاده می شه همین بسیار ساده هم خیلی رون اجرا می شه اگر اون رو نصب کردی من می تونم کمت کنم در ضمن برای برنامه نویسی هم بسیار خوب هست در ضمن هیچ وقت نمی تونی Xp رو سرور قرار بدید چون ذاتش کلاینتی هست

----------


## skh1300

خوب این نرم افزار نصب کردم حالا باید چگونه این کار را انجام بدم.

----------


## razeghi_loved

خوب شرمنده که یکم دیر جواب دادم آخه سر کار VMware نداشتم که توضیح بدم
از گزینه File-New-virtual رو انتخاب کن سوالتی که ازت می پرسه رو جواب بده  بعد شروع به نصب ویندوز می کنه بعد از نصب روی قسمت ویندوز نصب شده کلیک  می کنی بعد در پایین صفحه روی گزینه 
Edit vritual maching settings کلیک می کنی بعد قسمت Network Adapter  رفته  اگر سیستمی که باهاش کار می کنی به کابل شبکه وصل روی گزینه Bridged  انتخاب می کنی و به همین راحتی می تونی به هر چندتا ویندوزی که داری در یک  رنج قرار بدی و به هم وصل می شند.
اما اگر به شبکه وصل نیستید گزینه NAT رو انتخاب کنید بعد وارد قسمت  Network Connections رفته و 
VMware Network Adapter VMnet8  رو تو همون رنجی که IP های سیستم های دیگه  گذاشتید قرار بدید حالا حتی می تونید با Host (ویندوز اصلی) هم ارتباط  برقرار کنید

----------


## f_g1348

با سلام
من از vmware استفاده می کنم و می خواهم 2 تا ویندوز 2003 روش نصب کنم که یکی active directory باشه و دیگری isa حالا من هر چی در شبکه می خواهم به domain که روی یکی از این 2 ویندوز نصب شده join بشوم پیغام موجود نیست می دهد
چه باید بکنم؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

شما می تونید از سیستم اول به دوم و برعکس ping رو انجام دهید؟
شما سیستم تان به شبکه وصل هست یا نه؟
از چه نسخه ای از برنامه vm استفاده می کنید البته اجباری نیست فقط می خواهم بدونم چون منوهاش تغییر کرده

----------


## f_g1348

مشكل من حل شد
سپاسگذارم از راهنمايي شما
من هر ماشين مجازي را روي كارت شبكه bridge كردم و روي يكي اكتيو دايركتوري نصب كرده و از ديگري و همچنين ديگر سيستم هاي شبكه به اون دمين وصل شدم
ولي يه سوال دارم:
امنيت و دوام اين روش چقدر است؟
يعني من مي تونم چند ويندوز سرور را روي يك سيستم با اين روش نصب كنم و به كلاينت ها بصورت مستمر و خوب سرويس بدهم؟
اگر مطلبي يا لينكي هست ممنون ميشم برام بگذاريد

----------


## razeghi_loved

هم جواب شما بله هست هم خیر اگر سیستم درست حسابی نباشد با مشکل کندی سیستم مواجه می شوید چس اگر می خواهید از طریق ویندوز و با استفاده از vm این کار رو انجام دهید CPU و RAM خوبی باید خریداری کنید البته نه زیاد بالا مثلا 6 تا 8 گیگ رم کافیه و CPU هم 2.6 I Seven کافیه این راه اول که برای بعضی از شبکه ها خوب هست البته شبکه ها کوچیک
اما امروز تمام سرور ها دارند روی vm می روند و استفاده از این مجازی سازی کار بسیاری رو راحت کرده اگر شما می خواهید سروری مثل سرورها مجازی که در خیلی از شرکت هایی که دارند هاست یا دومین یا کلا سرور به شما می دهند از نرم افزار که نمی شه بهش گفت یه سیستم عامل تقریبا VMware ESXI
* استفاده می کنند یه سرچ تو اینترنت بکن بهش می رسی فقط یادت باشه این یه نوع سیستم عامل هست و باید روی هارد نصب شود نه تو ویندوز*

----------


## f_g1348

میشه یکم توضیح بیشتر بدی 
من می خواهم این مجازی سازی را روی سرور های hp درون شرکت انجان بدهم و اینطور که از صحبت های شما فهمیدم با vm ware نمیشه!!!
من می خواهم مثلا روی یک سیستم active و dhcp نصب کنم و روی دیگری isa
همانطور هم که می دانید نباید روی سرور دمین isa نصب کرد
راه حل پیشنهادی چیه؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

آخه بستگی به نوع شبکه و ترافیک شما دارد که البته می تونی همون تحت ویندوز این کار رو انجام بدی و خیلی راحتر هستش اما ESX کمی پیچیده تر هستش و سختر
شما اگر مشکلت با تحت ویندوزی حل شد که هیچ اگر نه بگرد دنبال ESX البته من دارم فقط برای 12 گیگ رم و یک CPU رو ساپورت می کنه بگردی کرک شده هم راحت می تونی پیدا کنی .
در ضمن این ESX یکی از محصولات همون شرکت VM هستش تو سایتش که برای توضیحاتی در این مورد پیدا می کنی 
http://www.vmware.com

----------


## Hamid68

:متعجب:  چرا باز vmware  نصب کردی خوب خیلی راحت بدون هیچم مشکلی virtual pc هم شبکه میشود ؟؟

 عکس شبکه شده

----------


## ahmad.ehsani56

سلام به همه دوستان


 فروم رو زیاد گشتم شاید تنها جایی که بشه سوالم رو مطرح کنم اینجا باشه!؟ از اونجایی که keyword های مربوط به این مسئله رو بطور فنی نمی دونم، ممنون میشم در صورتی که بحثی مشابه با سوال من در جایی دیگری شکل گرفته دوستان راهنمایی بفرمایند. از اونجایی که تا چند وقت دیگه در اروپا مشغول تحصیل میشم، همونطور که دوستان بهتر از من میدانند از لحاظ سرعت و پهنای باند اینترنتی محدودیتی نیست ولی استفاده از نرم افزار crack شده مجازات های سختی دارد (در صورتی که متوجه شوند!)
حالا سوال اینجاست از اونجایی که مطلع شدم ISP ای که اینترنت اون منطقه کمپ ما رو تامین میکنه در صورتی که شما به استفاده از نرم افزار کرک شده بپردازید به اصطلاح متخصصن که فقط شنیدم! اون نرم افزار موقع اتصال به اینترنت (phone to home) در سرور اونها log میشه و میفهمند و کار تمام است!
حالا به نظر شما استفاده از VM بطوری که یک ویندوز اورجینال 7 روی سیستم نصب باشه و بعد به صورت مجازی از یک ویندوز کرک شده XP استفاده کنم و نرم افزارهای کرک شده رو روی اون داشته باشم، میتونه امنیت لو نرفتنم رو تظمین کنه؟
اگر پیشنهاد دیگری دارید ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

 با تشکر

----------

